# Nismo Twin Plate Clutch GTR



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright guys!

How much is a Nismo Gmax Twin Plate Clutch and Flywheel Kit worth for the R33 GTR??
(Friction plates need replacing otherwise good condition)?

Cheers


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Thinking I might get new plates and put it back in or flog it on!?

Any thoughts?


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone Interested?


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

bump


----------

